# Free MP3 download from new Halloween album



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, & welcome to the forum. The link is not downloading - seems to be disabled or........??
Went to the download album site to listen to samples there.


----------



## HalloweenRevue (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Thank you, & welcome to the forum. The link is not downloading - seems to be disabled or........??
> Went to the download album site to listen to samples there.


Hi Dark lord, and thanks for the welcome and for checking out the samples. Not sure why the download wouldn't work for you...maybe the hosting site went down for a bit. I just tried the link, and it's working now. If you (or anyone else) can't get the link to work, I can email the mp3 if you'd like. Thanks again!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep it's up now, must have been the server provider. Just pulled it up, Thanx again.


----------



## HalloweenRevue (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Yep it's up now, must have been the server provider. Just pulled it up, Thanx again.


Thanks for listening! It really is appreciated.


----------



## HalloweenRevue (Oct 3, 2011)

We just uploaded a video for "Hillbilly Halloween." If so inclined, you can check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGEap8i75vM&feature=channel_video_title

Thanks!


----------

